# I know the mix, but do you? (Guess it and I shall click)



## delmet (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, you might get a piece of liver too. I got him 2 weeks ago, and he is now 9 weeks old. He is the mix of 2 pure-breeds. He is super easy to train, yet no matter what you do, he will poop all over. Guess the breed of parents!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

He looks part Setter to me


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

BC/setter?


----------



## delmet (Feb 9, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> BC/setter?


My god! You guys really know your dogs. Is it that obvious? It took like 5 minutes. He is BC and English Setter. He gets the intelligence from the BC and pooping from the ES and obsessive mouthing from both. I thought he looked more like a BC though, yet the first guess was setter. That is surprising.

I am afraid I cannot make an attachment with the liver promised.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

pooping from the setter?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I was kinda stuck between BC or Aussie. SO I just guessed what I was pretty sure of and that was Setter.


----------



## delmet (Feb 9, 2010)

Keechak said:


> pooping from the setter?


Well, I read that ES's are hard to housebreak. I must say, I only crate him when he sleeps, and take him out when he doesn't, so the slack I am cutting probably undercuts my efforts. It is weird, I taught him how to sit, or shake almost effortlessly. It was like 4-5 treats, and he knew. He already knows sit, leave it, down, stay, high 5, shake, up, fetch, etc. And it hasn't been 2 weeks yet. Yet he shows no understanding of he fact that peeing outside = huge rewards.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I acctually See Setter in the ears, there two long for a BC, and the curl in the fur says Setter to me as well.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I'd say the correct answer here is adorable...


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

tw1n said:


> I'd say the correct answer here is adorable...


Im with tw1n!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

yay! I said bc/setter too! as soon as i saw him. took me every bit of three seconds


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

delmet said:


> My god! You guys really know your dogs. Is it that obvious? It took like 5 minutes. He is BC and English Setter. He gets the intelligence from the BC and pooping from the ES and obsessive mouthing from both. I thought he looked more like a BC though, yet the first guess was setter. That is surprising.
> 
> I am afraid I cannot make an attachment with the liver promised.


Haha, that's okay I don't need any liver. He is adorable!

I got bc from the eyes. He has very border collie eyes.


----------



## delmet (Feb 9, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> He is adorable!


Isn't he though! Ridiculously so. As I love him more, I feel so sorry for those puppies out there in the shelters. I am not sure why my love is attached to this sorry feeling for all the other puppies that has to suffer. It is sad, maybe I should go put some time into playing with those poor dogs in the shelters.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

delmet said:


> My god! You guys really know your dogs. Is it that obvious? It took like 5 minutes. He is BC and English Setter. He gets the intelligence from the BC a*nd pooping from the ES *and obsessive mouthing from both. I thought he looked more like a BC though, yet the first guess was setter. That is surprising.
> 
> I am afraid I cannot make an attachment with the liver promised.


I'm pretty sure all dogs poop.. but if you know a breed that doesn't, point them my way! 

Cute pup. I thought it might be Aussie/BC but I can definitely see the setter.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

delmet said:


> It is sad, maybe I should go put some time into playing with those poor dogs in the shelters.


Just be careful, or before you know it you'll have like 15 dogs.


----------



## delmet (Feb 9, 2010)

pittsabowawa said:


> I'm pretty sure all dogs poop..


When are they gonna come up with the non-pooping dog already? If we can make glowing rabbits


----------



## Bowie Valentine (Apr 22, 2010)

Check for webbed feet! My english setter/border collie mix has some serious webbed feet from the setter and she swims every day! Does he have the fanned tail like english setters? Probably too young to tell (duh ). I'm so excited to find another english setter/border collie mix owner! Hooray! I got mine when she was 2 years old from a shelter, so i never got to see her as a puppy. I always thought "I bet she was the cutest puppy in the world" and thanks to Delmet and his adoooorrrrrrrrable photos, now i know that she was! Thank you for sharing them!

Just do me a favor and let Delmet know that Bowie is a total poop monster too, so he's not alone.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

delmet said:


> maybe I should go put some time into playing with those poor dogs in the shelters.



I think that would be a wonderful thing for you to do. Just make sure that you wash your hands and change your clothes when coming home to play with your puppy. There are many illnesses at a shelter and you don't want to bring anything home to your pup. That said, I think it is a Nobel effort and more people should care so much for the poor dogs that do not have loving homes. There sadly, are no shortage of them. 

God bless you for saving this lovely pup. You really couldn't have gotten a cuter one, could you?


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

He is adorable. That's one active mix!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

tw1n said:


> Just be careful, or before you know it you'll have like 15 dogs.


OMG, I know!!! I visited a shelter on Saturday!!! Big mistake! I wanted to take home about 10 of them! (and I get soooo angry especially at the ones that are listed as "owner surrender"! )

OP, your pup is absolutely adorable!!! I just want to hug him and squeeze him and love him forever!!!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

infiniti said:


> OMG, I know!!! I visited a shelter on Saturday!!! Big mistake! I wanted to take home about 10 of them! (and I get soooo angry especially at the ones that are listed as "owner surrender"! )
> 
> OP, your pup is absolutely adorable!!! I just want to hug him and squeeze him and love him forever!!!


This reminded me of a craigslist ad I saw yesterday ( I am not allowed to go to the shelter  so I just read craigslist) and someone had two small white dogs (cant remember what they were and the ad is now gone) and they had to get rid of them (3 year old and a younger one, mom and son) because their son was too rough with them ...seriously I am a mom and way to teach your kid how to behave around dogs.


----------

